# early cty report



## talisman (Nov 12, 2008)

Well it seems the deer have decided to quit moving for right now, Im thinkin the full moon and the warm weather are keeping them put.


----------



## Millpond (Nov 12, 2008)

Good to see another Early county post.  The Early/Miller county post is getting too long.

Was down this weekend.  Saw a bunch of does and some small bucks.  Lots of scrapes and rubs, and the small bucks are starting to chase.

I expect to hear a bunch of gun shots this weekend with the cold front coming through.


----------



## talisman (Nov 12, 2008)

Millpond said:


> Good to see another Early county post.  The Early/Miller county post is getting too long.
> 
> Was down this weekend.  Saw a bunch of does and some small bucks.  Lots of scrapes and rubs, and the small bucks are starting to chase.
> 
> I expect to hear a bunch of gun shots this weekend with the cold front coming through.


Im starting to see some good scrapes and starting to get some good bucks on camera. im hoping after full moon the big bucks will stir with the cold front


----------



## CPO (Nov 13, 2008)

*Almost Time*

Seems to be the same around our place.  Was up last weekend and didn't see A single deer.  Plenty moving after the sun goes down and on camera.  Scrapes have started showing up.   Maybe the cold weather will get them moving.


----------



## talisman (Nov 13, 2008)

CPO said:


> Seems to be the same around our place.  Was up last weekend and didn't see A single deer.  Plenty moving after the sun goes down and on camera.  Scrapes have started showing up.   Maybe the cold weather will get them moving.


those cameras will give you a sore but waiting on them bucks. i think they will start movin soon to


----------



## van (Nov 14, 2008)

we hunt around damascus last weekend we only seen a few does but opening weekend i saw 6 different small bucks and one was chaseing a doe around i only have one camera out right now but no big bucks yet waiting on the first or second week of december


----------



## Boondocks (Nov 15, 2008)

Lets keep this new thread going,i agree the other is to long and not general report.I own a farm in Hilton and am starting to see some action here too.It was way to windy today.If the wind dies and it cools off they should get to moving good.Good luck to all keep us posted.


----------



## van (Nov 16, 2008)

i just got off the phone with my dad he says there are scrapes showing up everywhere he seen some does this morning and a 4 point this afternoon he seems to think some of the big bucks may start this week with the cold weather i hope he is right i will be there wed. night


----------



## CPO (Nov 18, 2008)

*On the Verge*

Was up Sunday morning.  New scrapes everywhere, but not worked since the rain.  Saw a spike, 4pt, and about a 15" 8pt.  All were cruising.

Hunted Randolph cty for a couple days.  Defintaley 'tending' does up there.  Several of us saw bucks cruising and checking does.  I had a 4 & 6 pt sparing right behind the stand for about 30 min.  They were with 4 does...but they weren't ready.


----------



## talisman (Nov 19, 2008)

van said:


> we hunt around damascus last weekend we only seen a few does but opening weekend i saw 6 different small bucks and one was chaseing a doe around i only have one camera out right now but no big bucks yet waiting on the first or second week of december


just got back from up there and it seems to be getting a little better. the little bucks seem to be pawing a lot. the big bucks are moving at night some. they killed a huge 10pt in damascus this past weekend


----------



## talisman (Nov 19, 2008)

CPO said:


> Was up Sunday morning.  New scrapes everywhere, but not worked since the rain.  Saw a spike, 4pt, and about a 15" 8pt.  All were cruising.
> 
> Hunted Randolph cty for a couple days.  Defintaley 'tending' does up there.  Several of us saw bucks cruising and checking does.  I had a 4 & 6 pt sparing right behind the stand for about 30 min.  They were with 4 does...but they weren't ready.


I beleive its going to be a few more weeks before they get fired up really good


----------



## KWI (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope so, Talisman.  I hunt in Bluffton and week ago they were still not there.  It's killin me that I won't make it back until the 27th.... but I do get to stay for 10 days.  They were just messing around last week.  I took an 8 point but his tarsals weren't even wet.


----------



## Hammack (Nov 21, 2008)

KWI, Where in Bluffton do you hunt?  I live and hunt just up the road at Suttons Crossroads.


----------



## van (Nov 22, 2008)

not much to report from damascus my dad has been up al lweek see some does and few small bucks most does we are seeing still have yearlings with them i went out this morning and only see i doe didnt hear but 2 shots and there are alot of people hunting i seen a picture of a big 10 point killed a week or to ago right outside of town they say he scores 155 he was a very nice buck


----------



## southwestslayer (Nov 23, 2008)

slow this weekend i think it was to cold. i think thanksgiving weekend is going to be good.


----------



## KWI (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Talisman!  We got a house right in Bluffton and hunt just outside of town.  1300 acres - 4 people.  It's the best.  The only downfall is we never kill enough does.  But we definitely have the bucks.


----------



## CPO (Nov 24, 2008)

*11-22 & 23*

Took the family up this weekend.   I sat till 9am and saw nothing.  Took my 8 yr old to a ground blind around 9:30.  While walking in we had a little 5 pt walk right in front of us, nose pasted to the ground.  Never knew we were there.   Sat till about 10:30 and decided to go back.  As I step out of the blind, I see something down through the woods about 100-120 yards out.  2 Yotes.  I dropped the first one and the 2nd hung out long enough for me to drop it too.  

Sat evening, I set up with my 5 yr old on the edge of a cotton field.  About 5pm a Big Cat comes easing down the edge of the field.  Stopped about 30yrds from the blind and I dropped him in his tracks.   No deer seen.

Sun morning, saw 8 does before 9am.

Many new scrapes since last weekend.  All scrapes had been hit recently.

Going back up Turkey day after Dinner.


----------



## talisman (Nov 24, 2008)

CPO said:


> Took the family up this weekend.   I sat till 9am and saw nothing.  Took my 8 yr old to a ground blind around 9:30.  While walking in we had a little 5 pt walk right in front of us, nose pasted to the ground.  Never knew we were there.   Sat till about 10:30 and decided to go back.  As I step out of the blind, I see something down through the woods about 100-120 yards out.  2 Yotes.  I dropped the first one and the 2nd hung out long enough for me to drop it too.
> 
> Sat evening, I set up with my 5 yr old on the edge of a cotton field.  About 5pm a Big Cat comes easing down the edge of the field.  Stopped about 30yrds from the blind and I dropped him in his tracks.   No deer seen.
> 
> ...



good report i just got back didnt see many does but saw a bunch of young bucks miving around. seen some huge buck sign today hope he will show himself soon


----------



## southwestslayer (Nov 25, 2008)

we r heading up after turkey day dinner hope the weather looks better.


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

My son and I went this afternoon and I killed a doe, saw 3. He saw 5 but couldn't get a shot. Just wanted to get a little meat before the rut starts. They are working scrapes good, shouldn't be long. I hunt near Hilton.


----------



## Son (Nov 26, 2008)

*Early*

I hunted Early this morning and afternoon. Two does this morning, nothing this afternoon. Sw wind, not good for most of my stands.


----------



## van (Nov 28, 2008)

not much going on in damascus but rain some friends went out this morning and seen some small bucks hopefully this rain will get out of here in the next day or to


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 28, 2008)

My son and I hunted in the rain this morning and this afternoon. We each saw 3 this morning. He saw 2 small bucks and a doe and I saw 3 does. It was after 9 am before we saw anything. I think we are going to sleep a little later in the morning and try to get to the woods about 8 or so.


----------



## mjb971 (Nov 29, 2008)

hunted north of damascus tuesday and wed at a place called  "big pond " with mr. haddocks son inlaw, and all i can say is " OH MY GOSH" never hunted a place like that before, the buck we're responding to rattling like i've never seen before unreal, between 4 of us seen over 25 deer and twelve of them bucks !!!!


----------



## CPO (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thur-Sun am*

Thur night nothing.  

Friday morning, nothing but a buddy killed a nice 8pt in Randolph cty just up the road trailing 2 does.

Sat morning saw 4 small bucks.  All after 10am.  Cruising the bottom.

Sat evening, several does and an FSU team that couldn't find the end zone

Sun sat till 10:45...nothing.


----------



## southwestslayer (Dec 1, 2008)

we were up for the weekend rain killed it. nice 8pt was missed   one doe shot and a 9pt was shot and lost made us sick we had 2foot wide blood trail a dog and crossed 4 creeks and three properties and couldnt find the deer its crazy


----------



## van (Dec 1, 2008)

sun morning went out about 8:30 put my wife on a powerline she shot at a monster buck about 9:30 2 does came running across and he was right behind them she said that his neck was as big as his body i went out this morning seen 2 coyotes couldnt get a shot the only deer i saw was a small spike and to mjb971 i know about big pond it is some of best land around


----------



## mjb971 (Dec 1, 2008)

Van, Mr. henry has got a fine piece of property in big pond, well managed with alot of food plots, also van mr. henry haddock needs our prayers right now he's going thru the cancer  thing again he's in the hospital in albany


----------



## van (Dec 2, 2008)

mjb971 yea i was told this weekend he wasnt doing to good we will keep him in our prayers i have never actually been to big pond but my dad has my great uncle fishes out there and he took my dad out there and showed him around he told me that place was unreal i have meet hal and henry several times and they seem to be real nice guys we hunt on my great uncles farm and it boarders some of the haddocks property


----------



## talisman (Dec 2, 2008)

well it was a slow weekend for our club also. we did kill one good eleven pt and should score around 140. the young bucks are moving some the big boys are still hiding


----------



## van (Dec 6, 2008)

*rut*

I think the rut has started around damascus my dad went out this morning and saw a shooter 8 trailing but couldnt never get a clear shot .Hunters have also been comming into the store this week saying they have seen or killed bucks all swelled up or chaseing does.


----------



## CPO (Dec 9, 2008)

*Chasin*

Bucks are chasin right now in Early.  Went up Monday morning to get a hunt in before work.  Heard and saw several pairs of buck/doe getting chased.

Shot a nice 9pt at 7:45am that was swoll up and stunk up the place.  Looked as though he had been running for at least a few days already.


----------



## talisman (Dec 9, 2008)

i shot a good 8 pt yesterday to. he was stinking bad to but his neck wasnt swole and he was just walking and looking. I think the best is still yet to come


----------



## southwestslayer (Dec 9, 2008)

sweet congrads and good to hear ill be up this weekend


----------



## sowega hunter (Dec 9, 2008)

talisman what part of Early are you hunting? We are seeing very little activity around Hilton.


----------



## talisman (Dec 10, 2008)

i hunt east of blakely. our activity is very spurratic either u see a bunch or u see none


----------



## allen926 (Dec 12, 2008)

Little to no activity around Lucille as well.


----------



## Defcon15 (Dec 12, 2008)

We hunt over near Leary and they seem to just be poking along. No real chasing by the big guys yet. Not sure whats going on, should be about time.


----------



## CPO (Dec 15, 2008)

*Wed-Sun*

Historically, this has been a good week for us...not so much this week.

Wed morning 4 single does seen before the rain, didn't hunt that evening.
Thur , wind & rain, nothing seen.
Friday morning, windy, saw a nice 2.5 yr old 7pt about 9:30, nothing that eve
Sat morn, saw 6 does (2 different sets of 3) and a little basket 6.  Sat eve, nothing.
Sun morn, nada.

Both bucks I saw were swoll up, but they certainly weren't chasing.  That combined with seeing all the does still wadded up leads me to beleive it hasn't happend full swing yet.

Could have used some better weather...but it sure beat working.


----------



## van (Dec 15, 2008)

damascus report  where we hunt they were cutting the pines the week of dec 1-5 the loggers told me they saw plenty of bucks chasing does my dad shot a big eight point dec 7 he ran to spring creek and we never found him he was following 5 does  tues one of the guys in my lease shot at 2 different 8 points both deer were chasing the rest of the week was slow for us we were still seeing some does but there were no bucks with them yesturday morning morning  i took my 12 year old out we seen 4 different bucks we had a doe come out with a nice 8 point behind her he stoped at40 yards but for some reason my boy couldnt get him in the scope maybe due to the rifle bouncing up and down he left with no shot being taken at 9:30 we had a 4-point come out and he was able to take him i think our rut is on the tail end right now its usually gets good again about the 2nd week in jan.


----------



## talisman (Dec 15, 2008)

i think your right we killed 2 really good bucks the weekend and a guy shot ones leg off this morning. this weather isnt helping much either


----------



## van (Dec 19, 2008)

*damascus*

not much going on here its hot  my dad and i went out this morning i didnt see anything he saw a spike and 2 does seen plenty of tracks from where they moved last night hopefully we can get some better weather


----------



## Millpond (Dec 19, 2008)

Just talked to my brother who is hunting this weekend.  They actually saw quite a few deer tonight.  My father saw a real nice buck cross the powerline, but he seems to have trouble pulling the trigger.  On the way home from dinner, they had a real nice buck jump in front of the truck.  Even though it is hot, the big boys seen to be roaming.  With this front moving in, it looks like sunday should be THE DAY.


----------



## talisman (Dec 20, 2008)

im going up monday and stay till wednesday morning, looks like cold weather starting monday


----------



## talisman (Dec 25, 2008)

well im headed up this evening in a pair of shorts. this weather sure isnt good for hunting


----------



## van (Dec 30, 2008)

*damascus*

nothing going on here since fri have only seen 3 deer one 4 point and 2 does the weather was nice this morning but nothing moved on our place


----------



## talisman (Dec 30, 2008)

talked to my buddies on our place this morning one of them shot big buck but didnt find him think he grazed him across back other than thats its slow on ours to


----------



## CPO (Jan 5, 2009)

*Jan 03/04*

I took my 4 yr old up Sat afternoon while mom and the girls went shopping.  We sat for a couple hours Sat evening and saw nothing.  Same thing for Sun morning.  Didn't hear any shots other than the dove/squirrel/target hunters. 

Headed up this Friday for one last hoorah.  Looks like the weather may be a little mo' better.

Good luck to all.


----------



## CPO (Jan 13, 2009)

*Last weekend*

Several does and small bucks were seen Sat morning at our place.  2 different sightings of the same 6pt chasing a lil' doe across the whole place.  All deer seen from 8:30-10am.  Sat evening nothing.  Sun morning nothing.

Trying to figure out a way to get up one more day on Thurs.  Sure would have liked to have this weather last weekend.

Time to dust the cobwebs off the boat now I guess.


----------



## rhino4x4 (Jan 13, 2009)

the weather always seems to get better for hunting when the season goes/is going out. my dad and i did have pretty good luck this weekend though, saw deer almost everytime we sat in the stand. both saw a couple of nice bucks, i saw one good 10 that just didn't give me a shot, got some meat for the freezer though.


----------



## Son (Jan 17, 2009)

*Early co.*

Yep, it got cold and my camera started getting buck pictures. Sure wish they would move the season back some, Like Alabama's season would be just fine.
But notice, the three states have different starting times, and ending times. Could it be a money thing? Think about it. By starting at different times, there's going to be a flood of folks buying out of state licenses to hit the first of the season, and some buying license to continue hunting after their season goes out. Am I the only one who thinks like this? We're being manipulated.  No, I didn't go to another state to hunt. Fl/Ga quit the reciprocal agreement just after I came of the age to use it. Another money thing if you ask me. They're always arguing about money, and we get the shaft in the long run. I'm not happy as you might can tell. I never used the agreement, but know many who did, and they're not happy either. Can't imagine why, unless it's because they're eldery, conservative and the economy has depleted their buying power. Person pays for license til their 65, they deserve a break if ya ask me.


----------

